# Check out these boosted altimas



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

also...


Aussie with a KA24deT 

just thought id share with some fellow nissan people


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

sweet  too bad there's no engine pics


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

theres engine pics in the link posted below the pic in the thread.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> *theres engine pics in the link posted below the pic in the thread.  *


ok thanks I didn't even check


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i modified the link a bit, goes straight to the good pics now.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

from sport compact car huh? got that one too


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

the pic in the thread is from the mag, but the other dude in the link is from aussieland.


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

not trying to thread jack Asleep_94_Altima, but let's share these pics as well!

http://www.altimas.net/featured/blackhornet/

Did you vote for Carl yet?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

actually, i still have to pick that issue up. i forgot (SORRY!! lol) about your car AND alex m's... isnt GOKU's turbo'd also?


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> *actually, i still have to pick that issue up. i forgot (SORRY!! lol) about your car AND alex m's... isnt GOKU's turbo'd also? *


 yeah...both are and Bigunitsnake, cthunder and a few others as you know. AlexM....well a deer got into him last weekend...he sent me a pic...looked like he t-boned it right in the middle of his front mount, but he said it was ok. But the front end is toast...he's putting it back together as we speak.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

damn.... yeah i forgot bus too, lol. oh well, what can you do? i was gonna do the same to my car starting this month and the next, but i bought my dog... oh well, theres still next month.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

^bump... new info on the aussie car. it went to the dyno and so far is putting out about 326 whp. needs alot more tuning, but its looking great so far. check out the above link and enjoy.


----------

